# local tax and shipping



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

anyone know once you leave Japan if you can claim back local tax, I seem to recall hearing something along the lines that you can as long as its 3 years or less ??. ALSO anyone know of any competitively priced shipping companies for shipping personal items, thanks.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Local tax? Do you mean resident's income tax? That's paid in arrears so you probably can't claim anything back (in fact, you may owe tax from the previous year when you leave).

You may be thinking of social insurance (ie: "nenkin"). If you were here for only a short time (the time-frame isn't mentioned on the website), you can apply for a lump-sum refund. You have two years from the time you leave to file the request.


----------

